# Confused..



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

Been a long 48 hours here for many reasons, and I am probably a little cynical and should just go to bed, but what happened to having recipes in the recipe forum? Used to love to read and try em, now all I get are photos? If your proud of your food..post a ummmmmm recipe maybe? It is quite annoying to click through 8 threads in a row of photos without finding a new dish to try. Just a thought.


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

I understand what you are saying. Many of the pictures look good enough to eat but for the layperson, there is no text for the recipe.

Here is a site with quite a few recipes from here and some others as well. They are free for the using and I'll slowly be getting more added as time permits.

http://recipes.amryal.com


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Well, I will try to do better. Frankly I don't work from recipes much. I throw stuff together and never really note what amounts are added. I can post ingredients but I am a failure to amounts. I do see the need for doing a better job at keeping up with amounts. That said, being an outdoor cooker more that traditional cooker, the ingredients, I use, are somewhat simple and to taste most times.


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks guys, and I understand not having a need for recipe's. I was taught to cook many things from family recipe's by feel and/or consistency. The main reason behind that was because my previous family members could not read or write. Biscuits were made by "making a well" with the flour "filling the well with lard" "almost covering it in buttermilk" etc etc... "and don't use too much flour or work it too much or they'll get hard".....that's how i was taught to cook. I know, I should have just gone to bed; however, I do love trying the best ideas that others find. Not to mention some of the photo's look damned appetizing and i'd love to try em


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

btw, paymaster, that woven bacon is my new way to baste a whole loin while grilling after cutting off the fat and silverskin. Awesome! Damned tasty! Who needs fat when you can wrap it in bacon? And I appreciate the photos to give me the idea.
Love it!
Rick


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

That's why I'll never get some of my recipes posted... I too work the way paymaster does and I expect a lot of cooks do. 
I made a really good stew yesterday but don't ask for the exact recipe because I just tossed stuff into the pot.
It went like this:

Left over ham bone from a diner that wasn't picked clean
1 medium onion; sliced
The above cooked in the slow cooker all day and then I added:
Half a small bag of baby carrots
A bunch of frozen corn; roughly 1/3 of a regular bag
A package of Pioneer Brand Country Gravy mix
It was served over rolled biscuits made from dumping the last of the Bisquick into a bowl and adding dribbles of milk until it felt right.

It sure was good for as simple as it was.


----------

